# saying telephone numbers in finnish



## Språkliga Möten

When I'm booking a ticket at a theater, sometimes they want me to say telephone numbers. Is it the right way to say

815 9911: kas yks viis ysi ysi yks yks


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

No one will understand you if you say _kas_ because it isn't used, not even as a shortened informal form of _kahdeksan._ Use these:

1 yksi
2 kaksi
3 kolme
4 neljä
5 viisi
6 kuusi
7 seitsemän
8 kahdeksan
9 yhdeksän
0 nolla


----------



## sakvaka

And if you need informal numbers, say:

kasi yks viis ysi ysi yks yks

But there are different ways. Sometimes Finns say _kaheksan_ etc. But I agree with GOM that it's good to use the standard forms.


----------

